# Up-to-date binaries



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello!

I am new here. I am working on FreeBSD 9.2. I have seen on the freebsd.org server there are binaries dating back to September and August. Where can *I* get up-to-date-binaries*?* The ports versions and the binary versions from freebsd.org always differ.


----------



## uzsolt (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you use PKGNG? Please check this thread.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

No, pkg_add, I won't use PKGNG.


----------



## uzsolt (Dec 31, 2013)

> The pkg_install suite of tools pkg_create(1), pkg_add(1), and pkg_info(1) (which ports also use), are deprecated and will be discontinued in roughly 6 months.


So I think you should switch to PKGNG. And one more benefit: in PKGNG repositories there are not-too-old binary packages.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

That's what I fear - it will be a lot of trouble - pkgng doesn't compile - whether clang nor clang33 nor gcc48 nor gcc46. I had less fewer problems to compile other programs.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

I mean ports-mgmt/pkg , not PKGNG.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok , it was my fault - not to be installed per ports, to install with /usr/sbin/pkg.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

Another question: what means that:

```
pkg: fopen(/usr/ports/Keywords/mtree.yaml): No such file or directory
pkg: unknown keyword mtree, ignoring @mtree
```


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry_, I_ don't understand how it works - I need a server URL for packages. In the example is the URL: pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest. There are packages from June and August, never related to the source packages. Are there no up-to-date packages? Or is there some_thing I_ misunderstood?


----------



## uzsolt (Dec 31, 2013)

Firefox version in the repository: 25.0_1,1 (see man pkg-rquery). In the ports tree the commit date is 01 Nov (see here). Firefox's current version is 26.0 with a 14 Dec commit date. 

Nginx version in the repository: 1.4.4_2,1, in ports tree 1.4.4_2,1 (here) with date 03 Dec.

So I think the "up to date" of pkg database is very acceptable and is not about half a year old as you say. Maybe do you something wrong with pkg?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok I was on freebsd.org not on pkg.freebsd.org - I was too fast..

But if I try it with any package, the result is:

```
sudo pkg install 3dpong-0.5_6.txz                 Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:32/latest/digests.txz: No address record
pkg: Unable to find catalogs
```

I can get the package with wget - but not with `pkg install` and install with `pkg add` - but I think this shouldn't be the way.

I have in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
    url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",  # i also tried latest/All
  mirror_type: "srv",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

Additional question: what is digests.txz?


----------



## uzsolt (Dec 31, 2013)

talsamon said:
			
		

> sudo pkg install 3dpong-0.5_6.txz


Try `pkg install 3dpong`. The version/release number and extension aren't necessary and may cause "problems".


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

I have pasted it wrong - I tried it with `pkg install 3dpong`.

Same result.


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2013)

Try changing the FreeBSD.conf file to read:


```
url: "http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/${ABI}/latest",
 mirror_type: "http",
```

There's a known problem with broken DNS forwarders that strip away DNS SRV records without a good reason, your router may be one such broken device. Before you ask there's nothing wrong with pkg itself, the problem is with DNS forwarder implementations that do not follow the well established standards.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

Find - that means - I can nothing do against it.


```
sudo pkg install 3dpong        Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:32/latest/digests.txz: No address record
pkg: Unable to find catalogs
```


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you even have networking set up on the machine? Post the outputs of `ifconfig` and cat /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

```
ifconfig
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
	ether 00:0c:6e:01:e6:bc
	inet 10.0.0.77 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.0.0.255
	inet6 fe80::20c:6eff:fe01:e6bc%bge0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 
	nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (10baseT/UTP <half-duplex>)
	status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

cat /etc/resolv.conf
search lan
nameserver 10.0.0.XXX
nameserver X.X.X.X
nameserver 10.0.0.XXX
nameserver X.X.X.X
```


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

10.0.0.XXX is the provider gateway.


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to rule out the effects of using security/sudo, login directly as root with su(1) and then run pkg update.


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2013)

Also test if this works for you as a normal user: `fetch -o /dev/null [url=http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:32/latest/digests.txz]http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x ... igests.txz[/url]`


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

As root:

```
pkg update
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:32/latest/digests.txz: No address record
pkg: Unable to find catalogs
```

Fetching as a normal user works.


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok, one obvious thing I failed to ask. Do you have the latest version of ports-mgmt/pkg installed? The output of `pkg -v` should show version number 1.2.4_1.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, it is --> 1.2.4_1.


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm running out of ideas here but let's still try. Since the fetch(1) test succeeded and pkg uses the fetch(3) library for accessing the repository there must something different in root's environment that causes the fetching of the repository metadata to fail. Could you post the outputs of the command `env` as normal user and root. Censor out any sensitive information if you like.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2013)

http://pastebin.com/gvg0asQ0

I think it does not tell very much. Thanks so far, and I wish you a good new year!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 4, 2014)

*I*t's a mess*.*

`pkg upgrade` gives a lot of messages:

```
Conflict found on path /usr/local/info/gcc46/gfortran.info between gcc-4.6.4(lang/gcc) and gcc46-4.6.4_1,1(lang/gcc46)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/info/gcc46/libgomp.info between gcc-4.6.4(lang/gcc) and gcc46-4.6.4_1,1(lang/gcc46)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/info/gcc46/libquadmath.info between gcc-4.6.4(lang/gcc) and gcc46-4.6.4_1,1(lang/gcc46)
```

*I* have deinstalled both via the port*.* *T*he director*ie*s are not existent and the messages stays the same*.*

*W*hat to do? *T*here's no `pkgdb -F` or something like that*.* *H*ow to repair this....?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 4, 2014)

*I* have gotten help from the pkgng-channel on freenode*.*

*T*he solution was:

```
pkg lock pdftk
pkg upgrade
pkg unlock pdftk
pkg set -o lang/gcc:lang/gcc46
pkg install pdftk
pkg set -o lang/gcc46:lang/gcc
```
but some other problem occu*r*red, nothing essentielal, but *I* got angry*.* *I*t seems PKGNG is crap...


----------

